# Gunsmith in Walton County Area?



## GrlsHnt2 (Feb 19, 2017)

My dad, Colley Jackson, was my Gunsmith. He passed away in August. I am in need of a Gunsmith near me. Can anyone provide recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 19, 2017)

Jack Bennett is over in Loganville   (770) 826-3998

BTW your dad was a fine gunsmith and a better person


----------



## au7126 (Feb 20, 2017)

X2 on Jack. Your dad worked on several of my guns at the old and new shop.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you both


----------

